# our first trip this year



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2008)

ok we got 20 days to go, everything well almost everything is ready. I am going to put on some new tires this weekend. my tech got my DC volts outlet working plugged in the GPS got itworking. But When I WENT to program our trip it stop working, it blew the fuse again. He is coming back towork onit again. anyone got any ideas here?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Don't know about the GPS, sorry.   BUT 20 days to go?  We have camped twice lately and going again next weekend.  GET GOING Hollis


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

RE: our first trip this year

i think u have planned a ,, too long of a trip ,, and the gps said ,, "i don't think so " and it got mad and blew the fuse ,, ck the ground to it ,, Hollis it may be bad  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

RE: our first trip this year

bty ,, Hollis i forgot to tell u  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: ,, i'm still 30 days away from our trip but my part of the MH is ready to go ,, for the most part ,, still have to wash and wax ,, but that's the easy part ,, so as of now i'm sitting in nuetral ,, and watching the Dw do as i have done ,,, worry about the trip and what to do next   :approve:     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Hey Rod I know it has to be ground so we rewired it to another hot leg and it seemed to work for awhile. I am thinking it is wired to the radio which has a 5 amp fuse and the lighters carry a 20 amp fuse and when plugged in it will blow the 5 amp. Anyway he is going to check and re wire it this week and I hope that solve that problem. but for the suggestion about the ground.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

I hate...no I don't... to teell you we left last Saturday and was only going for a couple days.  What day is it?  Going to Padre Island tomorrow and then to the Texas hill country Saturday and then I guess back home.  I never kn ew this retirement could be so stressful.  What day is it again?  Gotta get me one of them day clocks or not.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

ok rub it in  I am retired as well , but went back to work for govt contractor but here the good new May 1 I QUIT going full time retirement.   :laugh:  :laugh: .  :laugh: :laugh: We will going thru Dallas Texas around May 4. The DW would like to know where is Texas hill country? :question:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Generally west of I-35, north of San Antonio, and south of I-20.

You might draw a 150 radius around Brady and call it The Hill Country of Texas.

Most people think of the Hill Country as being around New Braunfels, Kerrville, Lampasas, and Austin.

You can better outline the area by looking at land and house values. The Hill Country brings values up way more than the surrounding areas.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

thanks now she is smater than a 5th grader. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Dang it Tex...you spoiled my "knowledge" of geography of our great state.  And to correct Tex a little...it would be Northwest of San Antonio and way south of I 20.  Hunted for years in Brady, and its the geogrphical center of Texas but not the center of the hill country.  You gotta go east and south for the hill country.  Look for names like Kerrville, Fredricksburgh, Borne, Burnett, Johnson City and yu'll find the Texas hill country or just Google Texas Hill country.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Headed out from Amarillo  towards Flagstaff on I-40 can someone tell me when we first start getting into some high mountains?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

on the previous post the DW wrote it I don't care but she does. I am care free and will be just enjoying the ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Hollis ,, as soon as u see Clines Corner's u'r starting up in the hilly country ,, but it's not in Texas (sorry guy's) but u'll be in NM by then ,, and then u start to climb ,, they call it Terras' Canyon ,, and it's a climb ,, but when u get thru Abluquerque ,, u have another big hill ,, that is called Nine Mile Hill ,, and bty (used to be ) if u look to the left while climbing the 9 mile thingy ,, u should see a big sand area ( or so it was before we left) anyway ,, that (was ) a government spot for off road vehicles ,, 4 wheelers and such ,, and i must say i spent many hours on that hill ,, in my Jeep and on my 3wheeler ,, but have fun and enjoy u'r trip ,,,, u BUM ,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Forgot one thing ,, as u hit the intersection of Coors and i-40 (used to be) to the left of that is where the Unser's have their shop ,, ( but it's been a long time since then that i have been out there) u'll see it ,, i used to have a big sign saying Al Unser Racing And Asoicates ,, but it may not be there any more ,,,
Jsut a few looky see's for u  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Jim, I know. I know. Them not being from Texas, I had to give 'em some easy landmarks.

Hollis, you tell the missus that she won't see any "high" mountains until you get to the Rocky Mountains!  :laugh: 

"Rocky Mountain High, Colorado"


----------



## utmtman (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Tex your right about one thing, there are not mountains until you get into Utah or Colorado.  Them thar ant hills in New Mexico and Arizona is just that.   Hey Hollis stop by Petrified and say hello enroute.  I work Sat thru Tues. 945 to 615 Will be in the main visitor center just off I 40.   Or let me know when you get settled in Flagstaff and we will try to get over there and say Hi.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

HEY LEE THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Hey Lee just found out that we are going to stop their unload the toad and site see the Petrifired Park, then reload the toad and go on over to Flagstaff I will look you up!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Holliis is so confused he's planning his trip back home already.  Rod, he is more of a worry'er than you.  ee a post from Hollis on coming back thru El Paso.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Jim I guess that from years of being of being Fire Chief of Tech Service you have to plan everything from the start to finish. Beside I just like to be prepared. I WAS  planning the trip back as my brother and his wife are flying out and riding back and they only got one week off. My brother is retired also, but his wife isn't so she has to be back to go to work on Monday. IF my DW hadn't ask them to join us we would stay out there a lot longer. But we enjoy their company so everything is ok.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

You're just like Rod.  Its not planning....its worrying. hehe


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

ok ok I am a worry wart there I said it :laugh: dang I love this forum


----------



## DARLING (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

He is not worried just highly concerned :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Left last Sun, stopped for new RV tires (Michelin XPS RIB) in Uniopolis, OH and left there Tues for our next great adventure..  Stopped at Nick's Kitchen in Huntington, IN for a Pork Tenderloin sandwich that was the best I've ever tasted.  Spent 3 days in Osceola, IA watching the rain come down.  We did get to try a Maid-Rite sandwich at Terrible's Casino Gas station.  Not bad.  I've got to quit trying these famous sandwich's at every stop.   Hope it stops snowing in Wyoming soon.  Must be Global Warming.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Hollis will be watchin fer ya.   I guarantee it will be worth the stop.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Hey Lee we are pulling out next Saturday (May 3) about 0500 heading to Shreveport. It all depend on the time of day we get there as we may not stop to rest but keep on going. This will give get us there quicker. We will stop in and say hello to you and Fran. As it looks now we will be in AZ on the 5-6 May.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Hey Hollis there is a great little rv park just inside texas from the louisiana border and shreveport if you are interested.   The 5th I will be in the vistor center at the I 40 entrance on the 6th I will be patroling the park talking to tourists but I sent you my cell we will find a way to catch ya.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year



Lee, you meant to say I-20 instead of I-40. What's the name of the park? I've been through there a lot, but I can't remember it.             

Also, if you go west on I-20 a few miles from the Texas border, you come to a little town called Waskom. There used to be a really good old time cafe there, called the New Waskom Cafe. Just plain old good food. It was written up in the magazines at one time.  (Waskom is a big railroad repair company town. There's a plant there that rebuilds the wheel part of railroad cars. Thousands of them!)


----------



## utmtman (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: our first trip this year

Thats Miss Ellies RV Park on I 20 just inside Texas at Waskom.    
Im in Petrified on I40 Tex.  I was lettin him know where I would be on the 5th when he wandered thru my neck of the woods.


----------

